# Acrylics II



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is an animal of myth and legend, but lately proven to still exist in Southern New Mexico.. the Jaguar... 16 x 20


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

"Intensity" 16 x 20. On Canvas. 
This was painted last night under partial florescent lighting. The orange used did not show up nearly so well as it does in the daylight. I decided to leave it as is.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

"Red Tailed Hawk" 16 x 20


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderfully done! You did a great job at capturing their expressions, especially in the jaguar and hawk. The detailing in the fur and feathers is amazing too. Perhaps it's my inner tree-hugger, but animals always were my favorite subject. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks so much, WatercolorStain! I hadnt done animals to speak of in Acrylics, so just getting my bearings in such doings.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is one i did today in about 20 minutes. It was supposed to be just a preliminary sketch for a more realistic painting. A relative told me it was finished like that, so I present it here as is. The subject is taken from a photo i took on the Plaza in Santa Fe. In the mornings, native vendors line up to draw numbers for selling locations out in front of the Plaza. This colorful gentleman is a silversmith, much of what he sells being of his own handiwork. The version in the album has a few more brush strokes on it.
"The Silversmith"


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been missing out on your fabulous paintings, Don! Animals are my favorite subject and you've captured them well. Twenty minutes on that last one? I'm impressed! Love the story behind it.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don - loving these and the red-tailed hawk is beautiful!! Can't wait to see what else you come up with!


----------

